# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Driver G460 i3 Win Xp SP2

## thieuk55

tình hình là em đang sài cái laptop lenovo g460 i3 nhưng win xp sp3 và là định dạng ntfs,nhưng do công việc em phải dùng win xp sp2 và định dạng phải là fat 32,nhưng trong đĩa lại không có driver của xp,em chỉ có driver của bản sp3 kia thôi,driver của win xp sp3 kia có dùng được cho driver cho xp sp2 không ạ.bác nào biết thì chỉ dùm em với ạ.thank
p/s:nếu em post không đúng chỗ nhờ mod nào move về đúng chỗ hộ em.thank

----------


## nguyenthypro

dùng được đó bạn à..............

----------


## hoangchuot

cùng phiên bản xp là dùng được hết.

----------

